# Punching Meters at Arcades



## murrayjb

Have you guys ever seen those punching meters at the arcades? Were you hit it, and the speed bag type object flies back and then it records your score? 

Because i never actually saw one around were i live untill yesterday...i went to check out this brand new theatre that was built in town, and it had a large arcade with the punching game in it. I personally didnt test it out, but i'm just curious as to how accurate it is? 

I can't see it being very accurate...i mean its in an arcade...but then again i dont know anything about it.


----------



## TheSuplexor

how much does it cost?

and if it is a speed bag... i doubt it works...but who knows


----------



## murrayjb

Its hard to explain. I personally didn't get to try it because there was a giant lineup of young kids trying to show off for eachother on it. 

Basically this metal pole comes down once you pay (i'm not sure how much it costs) and at the end of this metal pole is a padded bag (looks like a speed bag) and then you punch that, and the pole with the bag attatched to it flies back into the machine, and then it records your score. Its really hard to explain.


----------



## Negative1

Well to the hot headed, beer drinking testosterone overloaded males, it is singlehandedly the greatest thing to happen that will showcase your power. The only problem with that is, you could hit it as hard as you can but will only register a certain number on the meter.

A friend of mine has been hitting those things everywhere he goes and records the highest score each and every time, and he's only 135lbs. 

The trick to it is the censor it hits, and the angle you hit it at, you want it to swoop upward when you hit it by making the momentum of your shot point downwards. The censor doesnt record the shear mass of the shot its receiving, I've kicked the censor as hard as I could, buddy when underneath it and punched it, both recording very low numbers. 

Now believe this or not, but buddy did a modified version of the one inche punch using a certain stance and just hit it with a clean straight punch, the highest score was easily broken and noone else could beat it after that.

The point is, there is science involved with achieving the high score and not just your raw gunns.

Sorry for sounding like a know it all.


----------



## murrayjb

Negative1 said:


> Well to the hot headed, beer drinking testosterone overloaded males, it is singlehandedly the greatest thing to happen that will showcase your power. The only problem with that is, you could hit it as hard as you can but will only register a certain number on the meter.
> 
> A friend of mine has been hitting those things everywhere he goes and records the highest score each and every time, and he's only 135lbs.
> 
> The trick to it is the censor it hits, and the angle you hit it at, you want it to swoop upward when you hit it by making the momentum of your shot point downwards. The censor doesnt record the shear mass of the shot its receiving, I've kicked the censor as hard as I could, buddy when underneath it and punched it, both recording very low numbers.
> 
> Now believe this or not, but buddy did a modified version of the one inche punch using a certain stance and just hit it with a clean straight punch, the highest score was easily broken and noone else could beat it after that.
> 
> The point is, there is science involved with achieving the high score and not just your raw gunns.
> 
> Sorry for sounding like a know it all.



You dont sound like a know it all, bro. Thats the answer i was looking for. Thats very interesting.


----------



## TheSuplexor

way to cheat the system already negative....any vids on youtube?


----------



## Negative1

YouTube - Punching Bag Game

Ok, here is one of some random dude hitting one on a chain. I've never seen the numbers that high before, the ones we've always hit are under a thousand.


----------



## murrayjb

Negative1 said:


> YouTube - Punching Bag Game
> 
> Ok, here is one of some random dude hitting one on a chain. I've never seen the numbers that high before, the ones we've always hit are under a thousand.



Thats the machine thats at the Theatre i was at. And you're right, he seems to be punching somewhat downward.


----------



## TheSuplexor

Negative1 said:


> YouTube - Punching Bag Game
> 
> Ok, here is one of some random dude hitting one on a chain. I've never seen the numbers that high before, the ones we've always hit are under a thousand.


i guess you didnt quite master it :laugh: 
PWN3d!
does that cost money?
they should make a RNC one....how badly you can choke the dummy out.


----------



## Negative1

Its usually a only a dollar


----------



## TheSuplexor

just to make money....not accurate....


----------



## cabby

yup pretty much


----------



## The 23 Enigma

I played a version of this a 6 Flahs yesterday. It was only a quarter, and me and a buddy of mine spent like $7 on it while we waited for our other friends. I tried hitting it in all different ways, and I got different results almost every time. Out of 1,000 my highest was 470, which isn't really bad considering I'm a 5'10 16 year old. A huge muscular dude came by and said, "How much does that thing cost? It looks awesome." We told him, and hit gave it a punch like a ******* boxer. The numbers kept going up, until it stopped at 873. This machine seemed very accurate, and was fun as hell. First time I'd ever seen it.


----------

